# Official Nintendo Magazine Animal Crossing 3DS Article



## MikeyBreeze (Jul 7, 2011)

Hey guys!  I bought the new ONM issue today, and I've scanned in the page of the Animal Crossing article so that those whom aren't planning on buying the issue can also have a look!


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jul 7, 2011)

Just a warning to everyone that will be buying the Official Nintendo Magazine today, it has gone up to ?4.50 from ?3.99. 

Evidence: I purchased it today from a Sainsbury's supermarket.


----------



## Jeremy (Jul 7, 2011)

This is the second time I've read someone claim that the tents "appear to be houses" or something like that.  Yet no one mentioned the tents from the Gamecube game, which were just for visitors.  It seems like a lot of people in the videogame media don't actually play the videogames.

This article is nothing we don't know though.  Apparently they just wrote about the trailer.


----------



## MikeyBreeze (Jul 7, 2011)

Jeremy said:


> This is the second time I've read someone claim that the tents "appear to be houses" or something like that.  Yet no one mentioned the tents from the Gamecube game, which were just for visitors.  It seems like a lot of people in the videogame media don't actually play the videogames.
> 
> This article is nothing we don't know though.  Apparently they just wrote about the trailer.


 
I know exactly what you mean, whenever I read people claiming the tents to be houses it gets me down a tad, it seems that nobody actually remembers that they aren't for the player, and just because the player is seen exiting through one, doesn't mean it's their house.. and, to be honest with them, a house is seen in the trailer with the traditional letter box from a players house but I don't see them picking up on that at all. They should get actual fans to write reviews on these games, not just people who are paid to watch the trailer and spout out the same information we all know.


----------



## JabuJabule (Jul 7, 2011)

Jeremy said:


> This is the second time I've read someone claim that the tents "appear to be houses" or something like that.  Yet no one mentioned the tents from the Gamecube game, which were just for visitors.  It seems like a lot of people in the videogame media don't actually play the videogames.
> 
> This article is nothing we don't know though.  Apparently they just wrote about the trailer.


 
Totally agreed. They know nothing. Plus, it looks like it's Summertime.
But, there is also a mailbox, so we might actually end up living in them. But I liked the campers in ACGC


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jul 7, 2011)

It could be that you start the game in a tent and then as you make more money, you will be able to remove your tent and have a house built and as you progress in the game, your house becomes a really nice mansion IF they bring them back...


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 7, 2011)

Nintendo probably did that to make you think you'll live in a tent.. They're very picky with what they show us -.-


----------



## Jake (Jul 7, 2011)

Jeremy said:


> This is the second time I've read someone claim that the tents "appear to be houses" or something like that.  Yet no one mentioned the tents from the Gamecube game, which were just for visitors.  It seems like a lot of people in the videogame media don't actually play the videogames.
> 
> This article is nothing we don't know though.  Apparently they just wrote about the trailer.


 
I know, the tent does have a mail box which is why they probably think it is the players house, but it has the blue mail flag up and isn't making a noise. So like you said (or something like this) the tent was when visitors came in the GC version (I never played it so I don't know).

But You're theory sounds more plausible.


----------



## MikeyBreeze (Jul 8, 2011)

The sad thing about this article is that in the issue before this, ONM promised to discuss the possibilities of Spot&Streetpass in relation to AC.. yet none is anywhere.

Call me dumb, but I've actually never looked at that little box outside the tent as a mailbox, I always saw it as a more name-box, as in what the animals' have outside their houses.. hmm.

Just re-watched the trailer, I completely see what you mean..



> I know, the tent does have a mail box which is why they probably think it is the players house, but it has the blue mail flag up and isn't making a noise.



I have no idea what to think, personally: I'd love to live in a tent. I was always slightly jealous of the ACGC summer campers who managed to live in a tent. Maybe there's a festival where all your villagers live in tents for a weekend? Or maybe you can set up a little tent in a friends town? *I know that last idea is really far'fetched but I don't see why AC would have a MAYOR living in a tent*

Either way, this discovery possibly has made me even more excited, Nintendo must really be going all-out on the pitstops here, and even if we have to wait till 2012, I can't wait to see where this idea takes us!

ALSO, hopefully we'll have another AC3DS video leaked to us this month, as the creator did say that they were making another video preview to show us 'very soon'. 

Roll on, AC3DS!


----------



## Jake (Jul 8, 2011)

The release is Spring 2012. I'm guessing early spring. We probably wont get another trailer until... I'm hoping September/October, but I doubt it. I'm gonna say November/December.


----------



## hazelmemory (Jul 10, 2011)

Oh thank you thank thank you for posting this!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Equestrian (Jul 10, 2011)

I am going to DIE to wait for spring 2012 i was shocked when i heard holiday 2011


----------



## hazelmemory (Jul 11, 2011)

Equestrian said:


> I am going to DIE to wait for spring 2012 i was shocked when i heard holiday 2011


 

agreed.


----------



## Internetakias (Jul 11, 2011)

I can wait until spring and besides, who wants a rushed game? About the tents, maybe when you arive at your town your house isn't builded yet, so you have to live in a tent for the time being until Nook(?) finishes building your house.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jul 11, 2011)

I really want the tents/igloos to be back from the GC version, where people who don't live in your town come to stay awhile. But, I hope you can do more than just play a select few games with them


----------



## jazmijnn (Jul 12, 2011)

Omg spring 2012 , I WANT IT NOW :3


----------



## Jake (Jul 12, 2011)

buy a japanese 3DS, then when AC3DS is released you import it and you will get it 3ish months earlier.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jul 12, 2011)

Off Topic, kinda...
I still can't believe that it went up to ?4.50, I was there right at the till and I almost felt like a weirdo not having enough money, but my friend was there and he lent me the extra 50p, I went to the store with the usual price of ?3.99 on my mind.


----------



## jazmijnn (Jul 12, 2011)

I don't have the money to buy a japanese ds. 
Omg I'm so exited , finaly a new animal crossing <3.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jul 12, 2011)

Just on the subject of magazines, who here got the Sonic 20th Anniversary magazine from Games Master?
I got one from eBay that I can read as the packaging was badly damaged and I got one my local WH Smiths store to keep in new and sealed condition with just a few small creases, but much better than one that had a rip in the packaging.


----------



## ExoticSilver77 (Jul 16, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> The release is Spring 2012.


 
How would you know


----------



## Jake (Jul 16, 2011)

It says so in the article...

ETA Spring 2012


----------



## .IE. (Jul 18, 2011)

Interesting article, but I'm crying here that it may be until 2012 to release.


----------



## Fillfall (Jul 18, 2011)

Good information, but I think the tents will be like they were in Animal Crossing for gamecube.


----------



## starqueen100 (Jan 8, 2012)

hii, i am just glad animal crossing is coming out in spring and not summer.....by the way where can i get the nintendo magazine  cus i checked places like W.H.SMITH  BUH THEY DIDNT HAVE IT!!!!!!!! where else can i get it from.....!?....please reply


----------



## starqueen100 (Jan 9, 2012)

your probably right but i heard that you live in a tent and then when you get more money you upgrade.....so it will actually be your proper house/tent.......its january so the nintendo magazine has some more info on animal crossing ..going to get !!!!!!


----------



## Jake (Jan 9, 2012)

No need to bump


----------



## AndyB (Jan 9, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> No need to bump


You really don't have to tell every person that they've bumped an old topic and not to do it. If you have an issue, report it. Don't then post on it too. I've told you enough times now, last chance.


----------



## starqueen100 (Jan 10, 2012)

AndyB said:


> You really don't have to tell every person that they've bumped an old topic and not to do it. If you have an issue, report it. Don't then post on it too. I've told you enough times now, last chance.



thanks and really its not my fault bidoof...im new i havent been on this website for four years like you

anyways thanks again AndyB


----------



## Jake (Jan 10, 2012)

I've actually only been here for 3


----------



## Kip (Jan 10, 2012)

I've been here a few months but just started posting more. btw can someone tell me what's so bad about bumping?


----------



## Jake (Jan 10, 2012)

I wouldn't say there's anything 'bad' about it. It's just really annoying and stupid when you see a topic that's old and it's been bumped. It's more irit when it's a question thread, and the question has been answered, then some dick head decides to bump it, when the question has been answered it's just so annoying.


----------



## Kip (Jan 10, 2012)

ROFL i understand!. It shouldn't matter too much if this thread is bumped right?.


----------



## Jake (Jan 10, 2012)

There's still not that much of a point posting here though


----------



## Kip (Jan 11, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> There's still not that much of a point posting here though



Ahh i see!


----------



## starqueen100 (Jan 11, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> I wouldn't say there's anything 'bad' about it. It's just really annoying and stupid when you see a topic that's old and it's been bumped. It's more irit when it's a question thread, and the question has been answered, then some dick head decides to bump it, when the question has been answered it's just so annoying.



yea well what if the person is new how do they know if something has been said!!!! ohh and by the way the "thing" thats soooo annoying is you saying "no need to bump " some of us havent been here for "3" years like u


----------



## JVNguyen (Jan 11, 2012)

starqueen100 said:


> yea well what if the person is new how do they know if something has been said!!!! ohh and by the way the "thing" thats soooo annoying is you saying "no need to bump " some of us havent been here for "3" years like u



If they're new an are curious to see if it's been said, they should read over the other pages to see if it's been answered said. Anyways, I never bump posts. Because I don't even post much, but yeah. True, I don't like it when someone bumps because I think it's something new when it's actually an old post that's like a year old. Anyways, he's just telling you try not to bump.


----------



## Jake (Jan 11, 2012)

It doens't matter whether or not you know if the threads been answered; it's common sense not to bump a thread that's like 4 months old.


----------



## starqueen100 (Jan 12, 2012)

JVNguyen said:


> If they're new an are curious to see if it's been said, they should read over the other pages to see if it's been answered said. Anyways, I never bump posts. Because I don't even post much, but yeah. True, I don't like it when someone bumps because I think it's something new when it's actually an old post that's like a year old. Anyways, he's just telling you try not to bump.



kk soz


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 13, 2012)

Wouldn't it make more sense if becoming mayor was an *achievement* than randomly moving in and becoming mayor in 2 seconds? Just sayin'.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jan 13, 2012)

Nibbles said:


> Wouldn't it make more sense if becoming mayor was an *achievement* than randomly moving in and becoming mayor in 2 seconds? Just sayin'.


That would make sense, but hey, Nintendo logic. lol


----------



## Jake (Jan 13, 2012)

Do we actually know for a fact that you become mayor as soon as you arrive in town?
Do we even know if we're going to arrive in town, maybe we'll already have been in town for a while or something.


----------



## VillageDweller (Jan 14, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> Do we actually know for a fact that you become mayor as soon as you arrive in town?
> Do we even know if we're going to arrive in town, maybe we'll already have been in town for a while or something.



Well, I think you choose where your house goes, so I think we might become mayor as soon as we arrive.
I'd rather not spend my time in a village for a while with no house to live in. ._.

I think that during the starting conversation with Rover/Kapp'n they'll say something like:
"So, you're the new mayor, huh? Nice to meet'cha! I'm Rover/Kapp'n. *random conversation here*
So Mr/Mrs/Ms Mayor, what's your name?"

Maybe the backstory is that you used to live in Boondox and you collected the donations from a CF/WW town, and once you had got the place all nice, you decided to move out and somebody saw you were a nice person and offered you the job of mayor?


----------



## Jake (Jan 14, 2012)

VillageDweller said:


> Well, I think you choose where your house goes, so I think we might become mayor as soon as we arrive.



because that really confirms it?


----------



## VillageDweller (Jan 14, 2012)

Bidoof said:


> because that really confirms it?



Excuse me coming up with a possibility.


----------



## Jake (Jan 14, 2012)

I wasn't being rude. I was just sayin'


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jan 14, 2012)

I wouldn't say being able to pick where you want your house to be should verify you start off as the mayor, but I have a feeling you do start off as mayor, possibly filling the role as a "new" mayor, coming to a town because they don't have one. It's hard to tell what the AC team came up with, but I'm sure it'll make sense in a really simple way.

Still throwing around ideas, there could be an election backstory. Probably not going to effect anything in game like an event, but it might come up in conversation or something. Honestly, I'd like that more personally. To come to a new village in the efforts of being elected mayor due to all of the good things you do to the village. Who knows, it could be anything.


----------



## Berry (Jan 14, 2012)

I personally hope that you will be the mayor from the start. In one video this "secretary" asks you if you want to build the caf? here, I don't think/hope that all the buildings come this late (maybe it's just the caf?, who knows) 
In the interview they have said that this secretary is "clumsy", maybe she confound you with the mayor (also her first day in town) and after you did a hell of a job you can stay as the mayor because Tortimer is really pleased with you. 
We'll see, I hope they will come up with a release soon!


----------



## VillageDweller (Jan 14, 2012)

Berry said:


> I personally hope that you will be the mayor from the start. In one video this "secretary" asks you if you want to build the caf? here, I don't think/hope that all the buildings come this late (maybe it's just the caf?, who knows)
> In the interview they have said that this secretary is "clumsy", maybe she confound you with the mayor (also her first day in town) and after you did a hell of a job you can stay as the mayor because Tortimer is really pleased with you.
> We'll see, I hope they will come up with a release soon!



Nice idea. That's the best I've heard so far.


----------



## Berry (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks, VillageDweller 
I'm really curious what Tortimer will be in this game... I hope they don't cut him out, though!


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jan 14, 2012)

Berry said:


> Thanks, VillageDweller
> I'm really curious what Tortimer will be in this game... I hope they don't cut him out, though!


I have a small feeling that Tortimer could be the town's event organiser as he has been there giving out items for all of the events that I have I have ever done on Animal Crossing for the Nintendo Gamecube, Animal Crossing Wild World: and Animal Crossing: Let's Go to the City/City Folk.

@Everyone: I don't think they will cut him out of the game as he's become like a staple in the series, if you know what I mean?


----------



## Celestefey (Jan 14, 2012)

I highly doubt they'd cut Tortimer out. He's been in the games since the beginning, and he is, in a sense, a main character of the game. That'd be like cutting Tom Nook or Pelly out of the game... Even though Tortimer doesn't really do much within the game and doesn't really have a big role to play, he still is a core character.


----------



## VillageDweller (Jan 14, 2012)

@JasonBurrows That's a plausible and good idea.

@Himari You're right. He kinda has to be important in the game, as he owns all of our towns...

I think he must be like, rich now considering he owns everybody's towns 
I guess he must retire and just come to your town everytime there's an event, so he can get out and do something.
I also think our jobs as mayor must not be a lot. I think we just decide where all the main buildings go but possibly that's it?
Although when it comes down to it, that wouldn't nearly be enough to pass off the whole "You're the mayor!" thing.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jan 15, 2012)

VillageDweller said:


> @JasonBurrows That's a plausible and good idea.


Thanks VilageDweller, I am quite knowledgeable when it comes to the series of Animal Crossing or the series of Legend of Zelda.


----------



## Berry (Jan 15, 2012)

I also like JasonBurrows idea. When Tom Nook gets a new job so Tortimer has to get a new job. I'm really excited! 
BTW, why is Bidoof banned? :-O


----------



## Kaiaa (Jan 15, 2012)

Berry said:


> BTW, why is Bidoof banned? :-O



Haha I'm wondering the same thing.

I kinda like the idea of Tortimer enjoying his retirement, didn't he always used to talk about it?


----------



## VillageDweller (Jan 15, 2012)

@Everybody I believe Bidoof was banned for being rude/mean to newcomers who don't understand some of the rules (mainly bumping) and AndyB was getting annoyed at him. I read somewhere Andy said "Last chance." to Bidoof, and he obviously took that chance. Don't confirm me on this though. (I'm gonna get banned now for saying this D: )

ON TOPIC - Tortimer should retire... but still comes to your town for events. He's on a pension, he can afford to take journeys to everybodys' towns.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Jan 15, 2012)

VillageDweller said:


> @Everybody I believe Bidoof was banned for being rude/mean to newcomers who don't understand some of the rules (mainly bumping) and AndyB was getting annoyed at him. I read somewhere Andy said "Last chance." to Bidoof, and he obviously took that chance. Don't confirm me on this though. (I'm gonna get banned now for saying this D: )


You shouldn't worry as I don't personally think what you have just posted is really anything to get banned about as it's just something minor, but I would have honestly suggested not posting about it publicly.


----------



## Celestefey (Jan 15, 2012)

I think at some point in the game, Tortimer will send you a letter or inform everyone he will be retiring, and that he's looking for a new mayor, so there will be like a mini election day. Obviously, you will win the election(and you can vote for other villagers in the election too), then the results are revealed, including the runners up as well, so being as you are the winner you will then become mayor. At least, that's what I think will happen.


----------



## Kaiaa (Jan 15, 2012)

Himari said:


> I think at some point in the game, Tortimer will send you a letter or inform everyone he will be retiring, and that he's looking for a new mayor, so there will be like a mini election day. Obviously, you will win the election(and you can vote for other villagers in the election too), then the results are revealed, including the runners up as well, so being as you are the winner you will then become mayor. At least, that's what I think will happen.



This is such a simple, fun, and easy way to become mayor! I love this idea


----------



## Berry (Jan 15, 2012)

Himari said:


> I think at some point in the game, Tortimer will send you a letter or inform everyone he will be retiring, and that he's looking for a new mayor, so there will be like a mini election day. Obviously, you will win the election(and you can vote for other villagers in the election too), then the results are revealed, including the runners up as well, so being as you are the winner you will then become mayor. At least, that's what I think will happen.


I don't know, but I don't like this  It's a good idea, though. I guess I feel sorry for people who retire... don't they feel kind of useless? The fact that they (could) did a lot in their lives and are not longer able to do such things because they're old makes it even sadder... Just strolling at the beach and chilling on benches all day long until your dead... I know I see this kind of "cheerless" abd boring... don't let him completely be "retired", this "event manager" thing was good 
@Kaiaa 
Did he? Maan..... well, he's not the youngest anymore, I guess it's about time for his deserved retirement. *grabatissue*


----------



## Jake (Jan 19, 2012)

Himari said:


> I think at some point in the game, Tortimer will send you a letter or inform everyone he will be retiring, and that he's looking for a new mayor, so there will be like a mini election day. Obviously, you will win the election(and you can vote for other villagers in the election too), then the results are revealed, including the runners up as well, so being as you are the winner you will then become mayor. At least, that's what I think will happen.



I actually really like this idea, and I really want this to happen


----------



## Celestefey (Jan 20, 2012)

It's a realistic idea, considering that they would tend to do little things like this in other events, like fishing tourneys (except you had to actually enter a fish to win), so it's a possibility. xD


----------



## annamalcrossing (Jan 25, 2012)

This is just a review of the trailer,and somebody who problably has never touched Animal Crossing is rehashing it.


----------

